# Is your SO or family on board with you feeding raw?



## HayleyMarie (Jul 6, 2011)

My SO Tyler sure is, he pretty much leaves everything dog related up to me, but he agreed feeding raw seemed like the healthier choice. 

Right now it's so easy feeding Teagan raw and I have easy acess to is via the supermarket, but were planning on adding a male Boerboel to the pack and that's feeding alot of raw during the day the superstore is not so practical for a 150-175 lb dog so Tylers excited to try his hand at hunting for the raw meat. I'm hoping to try m hand at it too. In my eyes hunting is a must to feed a dog of that size.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well...we feed 5 large breed dogs raw on a budget. We keep our costs down to $1 per pound or less. We feed 10-15 pounds per day so we have to search food good deals on meat. Both of us have considered learning to hunt to feed the girls! But I don't think its a necessity! Just gotta find good deals on meat in bulk :thumb:


----------



## HayleyMarie (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh we will for sure be looking for great deals if we can find them, but the area we are Planning on moving to is pretty rural and there are lots of game to hunt.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

My hubby is on board with me feeding Raw, in fact he told me if I ever go back to kibble he'll beat me senseless (not really but you get the gyst) because my brother's dog who is fed Ole Roy (blech) stayed with us and OMG did her poops/pees stink! It was yucky! Even my hubby who lets me pretty much take care of the critters, noticed the difference. He really likes how healthy Zoey is on Raw as I was always upset thinking she was going to die (and yes we had some VERY close calls with her) because she was always sick.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It would sure be nice to have enough property to hunt on up here! We see deer and elk all the time where we live...


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, my husband is on board... he tends to just agree with me for most things, he knows I've done the research and he trusts me to know what is best :tongue: and when it comes to the pets, I do all the feeding anyway, so he's happy for me to make that decision regardless (so long as it's something we can afford - if I tell him I'm gonna feed duke prime rib eye steak at thirty odd dollars per kilo, I think he'd finally say no haha). He'd have no problem feeding Duke something that I've pre-packaged, but I don't know how he'd go if he had to do it all from scratch (he'd think it's too much effort lol).

But all in all, he's on board. And my family are (my brother is switching his dogs to raw too, while the other hasn't switched his but he knows what I feed) and my mum was cool with it when we lived with her, she often fed Duke for me if I asked her to :smile:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> It would sure be nice to have enough property to hunt on up here! We see deer and elk all the time where we live...


Are you only allowed to hunt them if they're on your own property?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Cole, my so, never questioned my decision. Of close he asked questions, but after our first discussion he realized this is the best way to feed or dogs. We love having friends over and feeding the dogs in front of them. It's a gods discussion starter. I was met with resistance from my mother and father but they have come to understand this is what I am about or dogs health is my no. 1 concern. But, to be 100% honest, I never really cared if they agreed with me.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

My hubby was very much on board as long as it was not to much money. My family not so much, but I dont care really if they think I am crazy or nuts....people can say or think what they will but my dog looks awesome is doing great so that really is my only concern. I am finding some people though must be intersted or no longer find it repulsive because some family are asking a few questions. So guess that is a plus. I have been thinking lately though what if something ever happened to me would my husband feed raw(I do it all--he just agrees) so I asked him and he looks at the dog and says well yes I would...huh baby girl I would not give you anything else would I.....totally made me laugh! So guess that answers my question.:amen:


----------



## AkCrimson (Aug 26, 2011)

DEFINITELY get into hunting! My fiance hunts and I wish we had gotten a dog while we still lived in Alaska. There is a ton of opportunity there! Caribou, Moose, Sheep, Goat, Hare, Duck, Ptarmigan, Grouse, Salmon, Cod, etc. So many opportunities! Now I am living in a place where I can never find chicken for cheaper than 1.50/lb and the only animal to hunt is Green Iguana. So take advantage of hunting if you can! Plus, it allows for more variety 

My family does not know I feed raw. I live on the other side of the country from them so they never visit and it just hasn't come up in common conversation. I really don't think they would care though. My SO....he does not like the idea of feeding raw, he thinks it's silly and unsafe but he let's me do whatever I want.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I wish! Carl is a germaphobe ... so he prefers kibble.  He understands that raw makes sense, but he still thinks that a high quality kibble is a great equivalent. -___- He is convinced we are all going to get terribly, terribly sick if Minnie eats raw again -- particularly when I said I might start with turkey necks the next time around ("Will she have to use her paws for that?!?! It will get all over!!!")

Anyway, Minnie wasn't on raw long enough for him to see all the benefits...but when her poos were good (rare), man were they nice. Didn't even compare to the ginormous smelly kibble poops she has now.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep, Wayne is all about it! He's not shy about letting it known either! He really dosn't care who it is, they are going to get a lesson from him about raw whether they agree with it or not. We were in the grocery checkout a while back with a pack of pork ribs we found on sale. The cashier said "you are fixen to do some grillin". Wayne "No, thats for our dogs". The cashier looked at him like he was crazy, and said "Are you serious"? Well, the raw feeding 101 lesson was on.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My hubby is totally onboard with it but still has concerns that someone will choke or not get all they need nutritionally. He came in the back while I was putting some meals together for them a few weeks ago though and after standing there for a minute he said, "You really do give them a nice variety. I guess that is better than kibble." DUH! Even when he helps me feed them he just doesn't pay attention to what's in their bowl so I don't know if he was thinking they were just getting chicken or what. (Well, with my dogs the food disappears so fast it's hard to tell what *was* there a second ago too!)
As far as everyone else goes, they think it's great. The only negative remark I've gotten so far was from my mom and it was when I told her I had switched the cats to raw. She is totally a cat person and she told me then that she just didn't get it and that feeding the cats raw was a little disgusting. Whatever about the dogs, just don't mess with the cats! 
All in all though everyone is totally fine with it and both of my very best friends have switched their dogs to raw now and are loving it. My sister is considering it for her 3 dogs but is still in the figuring out if she has the time and $$ stage. I told her it would be as cheap or cheaper so she definitely liked the sound of that. And her dogs would LOVE it. Seriously food motivated little beasts!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Drew is totally for it 

Yesterday he went put and got 6 whole chckens that were on sale for 0.88$ a lb. 

He has enlisted his buddies to save their hunting scraps for us.
He hunts as well so saving his stuff is a "no brainer"
It's kind of cute because when he leaves to go hunting I tease him about how important it is to bring home an animal so he can feed his family. We have no kids so our dogs are our kids.

He also has no problem killing these 4 roosters I picked up.

The only issue he has is that he won't let me feed them in the house. He freaks out at the sight of raw meat on the floor. So they get fed in the garage or out in the yard. No biggie unless it's raining


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

As long as he doesn't actually have to touch the meat! 

I get a little gaggy snow and then, but he will actually throw up for real at times. Weenie man.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes. My hubby is totally into raw, though it took a while to convince him! He likes to brag to his friends. I think he is just as disappointed (if not more) as me that we can't feed PMR to Duncan.

Just the other day he was the one to say that we should never feed kibble again.....:thumb:


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I remember how unsure all of us here felt when we first got started. Now, yes--everyone is supportive. I am the only one who has bought, prepped and fed the dogs their raw food though. I told my husband that if anything happens to me, the people on the forum would help him out LOL. I also told him he had to AT LEAST feed grain-free kibble and some RMBs, but I honestly think he'd continue to feed them all raw. Hopefully, I'll be around for quite a while to take care of all of this stuff LOL.

The relatives that think I'm nuts are the same ones that feed lousy foods to their cats and dogs (Sam's Club 50 lb. bags of dog food for $18, Purina, Iams, etc.). These same people will comment on how shiny and soft the dogs are, and how white their teeth are though. My mom is actually very supportive and can see the difference--she thinks it all makes sense.

My husband tells people at work. I tell people too--even if I know I'm going to get a negative reaction. I was chatting w/a lady at a cross country meet the other day. She had a bulldog w/lots of problems. Her poor nose looked horrible--all dry, bumpy and scabby, and she was pretty heavy too. I told her about the raw, and had to hear "You better be careful...". Funny hearing someone worry about what I feed when her dog was the unhealthy one. 

Takes time though--I remember not knowing what was best for my dogs. My sibblings and in-laws have pets w/problems--I just know a raw diet (or at least a good grain-free food) would help them to see improvements. Some people don't understand, and some just don't want to bother understanding....


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

My OH took no convincing and he loves to see the boys enjoying their food  the rest of the family thinks it's ridiculous but hey ho!


----------



## Mlaperformancedogs (Aug 28, 2009)

My husband is somewhat on board. My husband says it is to hard to feed that way and to expensive. I am trying to figure out a cheaper way. So I gave him an option, when he feeds he can feed a high end kibble, but I will feed them raw. We are still working that out too. 
When I first started in the veterinary field I was completely against raw and said I would never switch because of what I was taught. Now all the research I have done and talking with other dog sport friends. I have totally changed my mind. 
I now think it is the BEST thing in the world for my dogs. I love seeing them enjoy their food! I think my husband does to just doesn't admit it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my husband is on board and also does independent research as to how we can improve upon what we're already doing..

i can't ask for more than that. 

and he also feeds the dogs too on the weekends.....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I guess I'm lucky in that I'm single so I make all the decisions LOL


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Not really... hence why the dogs aren't fed raw yet. I feed raw to my cat and ferrets but he doesn't really mess with them at all, the dogs he is worried about choking or blockages or getting sick. They do get plenty of raw treats here and there and an occasional meal but as he feeds them probably half the time I need him to be on board. We are hopefully going hunting this year and if we get a deer or two it's going to the dogs and they are getting switched, will make it easier if we have a ton of meat on hand and can save some money because otherwise chicken/turkey would be all I could afford to feed. I really pushed a couple times this summer, talked to the butcher about ordering cases and figured out costs compared to kibble but he's still iffy on the idea. It will happen one of these days and meantime doing my research!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

My husband was pretty indifferent to it until the cats were switched to raw. He loves the dogs, but is more into the cats. He loves seeing them enjoy their food. Plus it was his cat who we were ready to have put down until raw made him a whole new cat. Now he is all about raw feeding!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I knew Nick was really happy with it but I didn't know just how much he loves it. I was talking to my father in law this morning and apparently Nick has told him ALL about how we feed our dogs. Haha. My father in law fed his dobie raw (although he was just the type who just didn't buy kibble because he was raised with dogs who ate scraps). He says that if he ever gets another dog he will make sure he feeds PMR. 

I don't know how my mom's side would react. I think they know but we don't talk.

My dad's side would probably laugh because, to them, dogs are just dogs. They, along with my grandparents, would probably call me wasteful.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

My husband is fine with it I feed all the dogs and he knows I really research their care. My mother however gets horrified over the diet. There is no way to convince her that things like salmonella etc are not a problem for dogs. She also does not approve of the way I vaccinate(or don't) my animals. She is old school wghere the vet knows best and if the package says vet approved it must work.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

My husband is fine with it. He doesn't actually feed or package their food. The dogs are basically my thing - he's into cars and I stay out of that. He does tell people how I feed though so I think he is proud of doing the best for them, he's just not a dog guy, beyond walks and playing anyway.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I wonder why so many women and so few men are the instigators of raw feeding. Or maybe it's just here - but it does seem like it's always the women trying to talk the men into tagging along.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> I wonder why so many women and so few men are the instigators of raw feeding. Or maybe it's just here - but it does seem like it's always the women trying to talk the men into tagging along.


In my case it's just that my husband has never been the one to feed the pets, lol, he's just too lazy, and forgetful, and if it were left to him, they're probably starve haha. So he'd never look into what they were getting fed, and what might be better for them. But I did, and I told him what I was doing, and he was like "yeh that's fine... what time is my dinner gonna be ready?" and that was the end of it lol

ETA: I guess he's not as bad as I just made him sound haha but feeding the pets, myself and my husband has always been my job - I like it like that thought :smile:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> I wonder why so many women and so few men are the instigators of raw feeding. Or maybe it's just here - but it does seem like it's always the women trying to talk the men into tagging along.


I agree.... I have always wondered this too -- especially since guys are usually stereotyped as the "meat lovers" or "hunters." Perhaps they are more lazy. :wink: I know mine is. He'd so much rather just dump some kibble in a bowl....it's not that he doesn't love her, he just doesn't get. it. period.  

Hopefully I will convert him though. :smile:


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes!! Because they are all so sick and worried over Noodles being terribly sick with her bladder all the time! The vet bills I was paying, the vet visits that were making me stressed out, etc.
My family and friends know that Noodles is my child and I'm completely convinced she's human (I am so nuts) :tongue:

Once I started raw I told them about my research and how it can generally make a dog healthier (including bladder wise) and my family was excited about. They are now so happy with the decision bc Noodles' teeth are AMAZING and her bladder is free and clear!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Nothing will turn a person into a believer like a sick dog that gets well.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

My boyfriend is very into raw feeding. I wanted to break down and buy the cats some canned food the other day (my cats won't eat whole meat w/ bones, I have to grind and mix with organs and cod liver oil - dumb cats) and he wouldn't let me - he didn't want the litter box to start smelling again! LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Nothing will turn a person into a believer like a sick dog that gets well.


So true. Gunners farts are 100% gone and Drew definitely noticed the change!


----------



## paigej (Oct 7, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> So true. Gunners farts are 100% gone and Drew definitely noticed the change!


Whew! Dog farts are no joke! My older two have only been on raw ONE WEEK and their farts are completely gone too! And these dogs would fart multiple times a day and it was TOXIC. Thank goodness I switched to raw.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

paigej said:


> Whew! Dog farts are no joke! My older two have only been on raw ONE WEEK and their farts are completely gone too! And these dogs would fart multiple times a day and it was TOXIC. Thank goodness I switched to raw.


I feel your pain! Gunners farts were so bad. They made me gag and my eyes burned! I swear its not a joke! His farts have been gone since day one of raw feeding. He got into my sisters Pug's TOTW food a few days ago and they were back! and just as bad! I'm so glad that passed through his system. I can breathe now 
s


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Hubby is just as big of a raw fanatic as I am. A couple times I've wondered if we'd be able to afford it forever, to which he says that if things get tight we will cut elsewhere. I'm pretty sure we would be selling the cars, walking to work, and eating ramen 3 meals a day before he would bring home kibble again. lol

My family wasn't ever really super supportive of it- they never understood why it mattered so much- but they have long since stopped caring WHAT I do with my dogs. lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i just found out my sister in law has been giving her chi/minpin chicken necks as recreational chews

because she cannot afford dentals.

so i guess my dogs' teeth is having its desired effect on her.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Yup. They think I'm a bit nuts but can't argue with the improvements in Deeken. I'm living at home right now and school and work mean my dad feeds Deeken some meals. I package everything in meal size portions and he has no problem feeding it. He'll also pick up meat for me if he sees it at a good price. I just have to portion it. My dad has even said that I'm never allowed to switch back to kibble.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I feed whatever I want to the animals in this household. Have met a bit of resistance from the other half, especially with the cat since thats what he's had all his life, but thankfully he still lets me do my thing. Not that it would make any difference though.
Do notice though that he gets easily embarrassed if his family or freinds start questioning what I feed, but I am either able to talk them round or I end up ignoring their comments.
Funnily, my friend's have started commenting on how good Mollie looks and I'm starting to see it dawn on him, that maybe, just maybe, old dumbar$e here isn't a crazy tree hugging hippy (I am actually) but that she actually might just know something he doesn't.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

catahoulamom said:


> My boyfriend is very into raw feeding. I wanted to break down and buy the cats some canned food the other day (my cats won't eat whole meat w/ bones, I have to grind and mix with organs and cod liver oil - dumb cats) and he wouldn't let me - he didn't want the litter box to start smelling again! LOL


does he help? because if he doesn't, then tell him that he has to help or the litter box will stink once again. 

he doesn't get to have all the enjoyment and none of the work.

that is not how the raw world rolls LOL


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

the hubs is 100% on board as long as it's affordable.
the other day we ran into a 11 month old Dane, one of the dogs he's been considering as our next dog.
before I could say anything about it, he then brought up that we probably couldn't afford to feed it raw,
since he wanted our next dog raw fed too. since we've never really talked about it (I just took over the feeding when we got the pup),
I was happily surprised to find that he's so supportive of it.
he also actually really enjoys telling people that's why Scorch can run so well and has such soft fur (yaay fish!).

my family is a different story. 
I feel like some members continually bring up things - like how can you travel with raw, what about disease, etc.
I usually refer them to this forum but just point at him and his healthy body as my reasoning.
other members just think it makes perfect sense and couldn't care one bit.
I'm hoping to try to convince other family members to do so...but I'm not too optimistic.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

my bf is all for it unfortuantly i still live at home and my mom is not so much she keeps insisting that im going to have to ground up everything so they dont choke plus have them wormed every week plus she keeps saying "what if they get aggressive? what if its not enough? if they get runny poos your not feeding em raw ever again" sigh im just smileing and nodding at her now and once begin ill show her its alright


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Not really :-( 
I'm the one in charge of feeding tho, so he really doesn't have a choice. He was banned from feeding duty years ago when my 4lb chi put on a whole POUND from him feeding too much.......poor thing. He's only allowed to feed if I have to go away, and then he's left with strict instructions. 

He is starting to warm up to the idea though, as long as it doesn't cost too much. Luckily my guys are small. At the beginning we had full blown arguments over it. In the end I usually get my way.....:eyebrows: well because he loves me, and he knows how much I love my pups.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Not really :-(
> I'm the one in charge of feeding tho, so he really doesn't have a choice. He was banned from feeding duty years ago when my 4lb chi put on a whole POUND from him feeding too much.......poor thing. He's only allowed to feed if I have to go away, and then he's left with strict instructions.
> 
> He is starting to warm up to the idea though, as long as it doesn't cost too much. Luckily my guys are small. At the beginning we had full blown arguments over it. In the end I usually get my way.....:eyebrows: well because he loves me, and he knows how much I love my pups.


Drew isn't "meat price" crazy like I am, but he did buy me a bigger freezer :smile:. I weigh and bag every meal separately so there is ZERO chance of them over eating.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Drew isn't "meat price" crazy like I am, but he did buy me a bigger freezer :smile:


Lucky, Lucky person......jealous :wink:

I am drooling over a 12 cu.ft upright ....still trying to figure out my angle for getting that baby!


----------



## SusanotheGreatWarrior (Oct 8, 2011)

No one in my immediate family likes the fact that I feed raw. 
Every time I feed Jacob they always lecture me about the cost, bacteria, and the lack of veggies. 
My mom comes in and bleach's everything afterwards, even if I've already cleaned.
But at the same time they seem to notice that i'm not going to change my mind on it. So I guess its ok.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

my mom is only happy about raw for ONE reason and thats the fact that its going to be free im getting the meat from the local grocery stores meat department they cut up locally raised beef,poultry,pork,fish ect so its all organic and they throw alot of it out like the poultry necks and organs sometimes if htey get too many wings and drumsticks they will toss them out beef,pork,venasin during deer season,fish they jsut toss it all out everyday and they told me i could have whatever i wanted to just call in the mornings to ask them to hold certian parts aside and pick them up in the afternoon


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> my mom is only happy about raw for ONE reason and thats the fact that its going to be free im getting the meat from the local grocery stores meat department they cut up locally raised beef,poultry,pork,fish ect so its all organic and they throw alot of it out like the poultry necks and organs sometimes if htey get too many wings and drumsticks they will toss them out beef,pork,venasin during deer season,fish they jsut toss it all out everyday and they told me i could have whatever i wanted to just call in the mornings to ask them to hold certian parts aside and pick them up in the afternoon


Oh, I am VERY jealous!


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

will 2nd the jealousness:smile: ....but back to the family thing....my brother told me yesterday I was a meat beggar! hahaha.....his buddy got a deer yesterday and I of course have been asking everyone I know who hunts for what I can have that they dont want. So I said, yup thats me..meat beggar and proud of it!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

magicre said:


> does he help? because if he doesn't, then tell him that he has to help or the litter box will stink once again.
> 
> he doesn't get to have all the enjoyment and none of the work.
> 
> that is not how the raw world rolls LOL


Oops, sorry Re, didn't see this until now! 

Lol, yes he helps out a lot! I'm very lucky. The only thing he HATES is when I give the cats bigger chunks of meat (like chicken necks), because they just end up dragging it around the room and not eating it. Cutting them up into bite sized pieces is a tedious task, so I gave him that job.  Dumb cats, I'm lucky if I get them to eat two tiny pieces of cornish hen bones.


----------

